# Hurra! Unsere Deutsche Elf gewinnt Fußball-Krimi



## Stefan102 (6 Juli 2011)

Image Hosting at TurboImageHost.com​
Ein Sieg im gestrigen Frauen-WM-Spiel war Pflicht! Zwar ist der Platz unserer Fußball-Mädels im Viertelfinale schon gesichert, aber nach dem unschönen Spiel letzten Donnerstag gegen Nigeria mussten die Deutschen gestern gegen Frankreich nochmal zeigen, was sie können. Deutschland wollte Gruppensieger werden und damit im Viertelfinale gegen die japanische Elf antreten. Und diese Mission ist geglückt! Aber ganz einfach war es nicht...

Die ersten 20 Minuten im letzten Gruppenspiel passierte nicht allzu viel. Beide Mannschaften hatten großen Respekt voreinander und testeten den jeweiligen Gegner erst mal. Man könnte es die Ruhe vor dem Sturm nennen. Denn schon 5 Minuten später klingelte es das erste Mal: TOOOR für Deutschland! Babett Peter schoss einen langen Freistoß, der von Kapitänin Kerstin Garefrekes zum 1:0 verwandelt wurde. Von dieser Minute an kochte die Stimmung im ausverkauften Stadion in Mönchengladbach. Und schon 7 Minuten später landet das Runde schon wieder im Eckigen! Inka Grings, die heute für Birgit Prinz auf dem Platz stand, gelang der Kopfball ins Glück. Mit einem guten 2:0 verabschiedeten sich die beiden Mannschaften in die Halbzeit.

Aber dieses Ergebnis wollten die hübschen Französinnen nicht auf sich sitzen lassen: Direkt nach der Pause drehten sie auf – und schossen in der 56. Minute den Anschlusstreffer. Jetzt war wieder alles offen! Und das Spiel verwandelte sich in ein wahres Schützenfest: Die Unparteiische Kirsi Heikkinen zog in der 65. Minute die rote Karte – Frankreichs Delie musste vom Feld. Den darauffolgenden Elfmeter verwandelte Inka Grings eiskalt zum 3:1. Und wieder greifen die Mädels aus Frankreich an: 7 Minuten später erhöhten sie auf 3:2 – ein wahrer Fußballkrimi begann! Die 45.000 Fans feuerten lautstark ihre Mannschaften an, Trainerin Silvia Neid hielt es nicht mehr auf der Bank. Die Französinnen in Unterzahl versuchten mit aller Kraft, eine Niederlage zu verhindern. Ohne Erfolg! Denn eine Minute vor Schluss beendete Celia Okoyino da Mbabi das Zittern: Sie traf zum erlösenden 4:2 und besiegelte so den Einzug ins Viertelfinale als Gruppensieger.

Auch Trainerin Silvia Neid war mehr als zufrieden mit ihrer Elf. Die 2-fache Torschützin Inka Grings brachte es auf den Punkt: „Wir haben gezeigt, dass wir Fußball spielen können!“ So kann es auf alle Fälle weiter gehen! 

(Quelle: promiflash.de)


----------



## Miraculix (6 Juli 2011)

Jau - war schon nicht schlecht - Glückwunsch meine Damen!!!

...und so wies aktuell im Spiel Schweden vs. USA (2:1) aussieht, könnte es ein Viertelfinale Brasilien - USA geben... Was für uns und für das Zustandekommen des erhofften Sommermärchens ja nicht ganz so schlecht wäre, zumal unsere Mädels den Sieger obengenannter Partie dann erst im Finale vor der Brust hätten...


----------



## BlueLynne (7 Juli 2011)

einfach toll


----------

